# What's Your Favorite Gun Composition?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

This is one of two polls. I want to know what they make the frame of your FAVORITE gun with?

I'll ask about what you actually carry in another poll.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am old school and I can't help but to like steel and wood the best.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I put Poly because I carry a Glock but I loved my Ruger Superblackhawk when I had it. Why'd I sell it? Beats me?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

I collect a lot of WW2 etc. types. I LOVE blued steel! (even though some don't have much)


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

I'm a 1911 Guy and I love Colt revolvers but I have one Poly gun, a HK USPc in 357Sig that I WON'T part with...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A good old slab side or Colt Double Eagle either in 45 acp.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I really don't know. I have a Polymer frame, Steel slide, CCW that I carry. I have an all Metal gun that I Range shoot with, and sometimes CCW. Guess I would have to say I Like them all.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Polymer*

I voted for polymer since my two favorite pistols are my fullsized S & W, M & P 40 caliber and my M & P 9mm compact. I like the ergonomics, the accuracy and the ease of cleaning of my MP's. That said, I recently bought a steel CZ 75b stainless that is a great shooter and that I like very much.
As a carry gun I like the polymer, as a range gun I like steel.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Four polymers and one alloy here.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Aluminum Frame/Steel slide for me*

I use the Beretta 96 for CCW as well as at the range. I guess if it were polymer framed I'd have voted polymer. It shoots well and has never let me down.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Plasma nitrided Caspian stainless race ready recon frame


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

When I saw the title of the thread, I was ready to vote "Gimme three steps" by by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Great composition.

I like steel and wood.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

teknoid said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, I was ready to vote "Gimme three steps" by by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Great composition.
> 
> I like steel and wood.


Uh ...

That would be an answer to this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8503&highlight=song

And I think we stopped while looking for something to go with "Danger Zone."

But maybe it could start up again with "Gimme three steps?"

WM


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Uh ...
> 
> That would be an answer to this thread:
> 
> ...


I missed that one. Now it's Go Zone- by AC/DC :smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My favorite gun composition is Johnny Cash's hit "Don't Take Your Guns To Town."


That, and the "1812 Overture."

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

teknoid said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, I was ready to vote "Gimme three steps" by by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Great composition.





teknoid said:


> It's Go Zone- by AC/DC :smt033





Bob Wright said:


> My favorite gun composition is Johnny Cash's hit "Don't Take Your Guns To Town."
> 
> That, and the "1812 Overture."
> 
> Bob Wright


Well,

I can see we now have us another song thread ...

brokenimage

WM


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll also go with the 1812.
But don't forget _Pistol Packin' Mama_! (Was it by Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys?)

I think that Glock is missing a sales opportunity: Combat Tupperware parties.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

This is an unfair poll! I love all my pistols. My favorite fun gun/carry piece is a TZ99 9mm with an aluminum frame, stainless slide and polymer grips. Both of my other carry pieces, a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm and a Witness P Compact .45acp are polymer framed and steel slide. Then there are my revolvers, a .357 Ruger Blackhawk, blued with wood, and my .357 Ruger Security-Six, stainless with Pachmayer.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I am old school and I can't help but to like steel and wood the best.


+1 there


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I own a CZ P01 and a HK USP9c, the CZ feels much better in my hand but I'm more accurate with the HK, the slide on the CZ is small and sometimes difficult to rack and the slide on the HK is large and easy to operate, the CZ will eat just about any ammo and the HK seems to be very picky, I could go on and on but I guess the point is that I'm undecided.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I prefer the added weight for recoil reduction. Even for carry. I like plastic grips not gun frames


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have shot and love the Glock Model 17, but my first handgun was a Beretta 92FS Police Special that I carry daily, shoot at the range, hope to compete IDPA more with and in 19 years I hope to engrave and pass along to my now 2-year old son.

In the meantime, I'm sure I'll have plenty more polymer frame guns and be plenty happy, but this poll was about my favorite and Beretta wins hands-down.


----------

